# 4x cnc router



## fineline finish (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am a new member and I am looking for a 4x cnc router for doing inlay work on pool cues. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks Rick


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I have never used one of their machines but are supposed to be pretty good.



Pool cue cnc milling machine that cuts female cue inlay, male cue inlays, and more cue items.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

fineline finish said:


> Hello everyone, I am a new member and I am looking for a 4x cnc router for doing inlay work on pool cues. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks Rick


Do you want to buy one or build one? What size table?

4x CNC will be an expensive machine


----------

